# Bad Molt - Mantis help!



## JimmyMature (Jan 8, 2012)

My Giant Asian Is having a bad Molt, it appears that be of her legs has come away from the top of the terarium, he also hasn't managed to pull himself clear of his main body Molt.

I have sprayed water in there to help boost humidity sky high but am I fighting a losing battle?

Any advice is welcome as the mantid is my 3 year old daughters first pet!!


Cheers,


Jim


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Bad moults are quite common, keep an eye, if it doesn't sort out soon then distract her tomorrow while someone goes and gets another one, she will not know.


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

*Giant Asian Mantis*

I found mine a couple of weeks ago hanging by a bit of skin attached to the top of her head. After misting her it came off easily enough but subsequently I have found one of her front arms is damaged and she can`t catch prey. I am hand feeding her at present but I don`t know what will happen next moult.
This is always classed as an "easy" species yet I have had no luck with it.


----------



## JimmyMature (Jan 8, 2012)

The mantis lost grip of the branch with 3 or the 4 legs and couldn't break free of the skin. I sadly had to euthanise it in the freezer this morning.

I think a real lesson learnt here is to pay more attention pre-molt activity and load up the terrarium with water spray and keep on top of the humidity. She caught me out with the molt as she only molted 6 days ago yet prior to this she was molting every 2 weeks.


Cheers, 


Jim


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

What's it housed in and what's at the top of the enclosure? Is the mesh big enough?


----------



## JimmyMature (Jan 8, 2012)

antcherry88 said:


> What's it housed in and what's at the top of the enclosure? Is the mesh big enough?


It's housed in an Exo Nano with the wire mesh removed and replaced with tutu netting, the holes are not the problem the molt broke half way through.


----------

